# One LGD or two?



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

While I am itching to get my goats up onto my neighbor's property, I don't feel at all comfortable doing it until I have a guardian of some sort. I would really prefer a donkey, but seeing what I'm up against, I think a LGD would be best. We've got mostly coyotes, but there's also black bears, cougars, and bobcats that feel quite at home on the property. Not to mention the coyotes are getting entirely too brave, and I've been finding their tracks in front of my barn door for the past four mornings!

So, can I get by with just one LGD? I'm planning on using electric woven wire fencing to help deter predators, but do you think I should have two LGD's?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

LGDs do well in pairs. We have two (although i am at my wits end with them, haha), one stays with the goats at night, and the other patrols.

Before getting them, it would be best to find 2 dogs from the same place that know their place in the herd, the bottom.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

2 LGD's minimum.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

my lgd is a single but she is only up against some coyotes that I honestly do not think "grace" my property w/their presence anyway. I also got her to protect from the ocassional farm dog "passerbyer" 

But...

With the predators you are describing yes I think 2 would be necessary. I would also get adult lgd's that can be trusted together or have been together. Please try not to get puppies or younger (less than 2 years old) dogs-you will need seasoned ones (IMO)

I lucked out and e-mailed some of my goat friends that live by me. I asked if they knew of anyone who could not keep thier LGD and within 2 days I had Venus


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

two minimum. You might check you local and state rescue groups, they get working dogs all the time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.......2 are best ...... :thumb:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys! :hi5: I figured two would be better... It'll be interesting trying to talk my family into getting two of those big bruisers. :roll: 

K-Ro, that is a wonderful idea about checking local rescues! I hadn't thought of that! I just did a quick google search, and I did find two, bonded, female Anatolians that were up for adoption, and are good with poultry, children, and goats.  I may have to explore that possibility a bit more...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Rescue dog can be great but please be sure that they are good with the animals. I do see that you say they are but be sure. Sad as it is I have seen a lot of rescue dogs looking for a new home after bitting someone unbenounced to the new owner. :sigh: These are not LGD but pets.


----------

